# Curtain Stretchers?



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Mil gave dh some "antique curtain stretchers" when she was cleaning out her house.

What do you use these for (and if you say "curtain stretching" I swear, I'll scream, I really will)?









Where can you get rid of something like that?

Would I ever use these in my life? Is it something that can easily be replaced if we got rid of these?

Why does mil give these items to dh only when I'm not there? I know - it's because I'm not there to say "no" but argh.







:


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks like you won't have reason to use them..

http://web.indstate.edu/community/vchs/ht/ht030302.htm

They were actually used for drying curtains very flat and in the proper dimensions. Though I did find a few references to people adapting them to textile creation craft projects.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Somebody would probably buy them on ebay. Otherwise, if you've got a fleamarket, antique, or junk store in your area, that'd be right up someone's alley.


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Where did you find the adaption to craft uses? I did a google search & came up w/bubkiss. Dh and I are planning on going to a swap/flea market in May, maybe we'll bring this w/us and see if we get anywhere...


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

I've used curtan streatches to hold fabric taunt for batiking and other painting on fabric projects.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Em-
Only you would receive this from your mil. Do you even have curtains in your house?
ebay all the way baby!


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

laughup

You've never met her, yet know her soooo well. I made all the curtains that we have in our house, she's made numerous remarks regarding when we were going to get "real curtains." Because the 4 panel, insulated/lined ones I made aren't real, I suppose.

I offered to make her some for her new townhome, but she declined saying that she could afford the best and that's what she wanted for her home. I've heard that I should be careful when around her or my eyes might get permanently stuck - rolling back in my head.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anguschick1*
laughup

You've never met her, yet know her soooo well. I made all the curtains that we have in our house, she's made numerous remarks regarding when we were going to get "real curtains." Because the 4 panel, insulated/lined ones I made aren't real, I suppose.

I offered to make her some for her new townhome, but she declined saying that she could afford the best and that's what she wanted for her home. I've heard that I should be careful when around her or my eyes might get permanently stuck - rolling back in my head.









You know I too can afford the best, but the best are the ones I am making for Maggie's room. Takes about 2 hours and about $30 worth of fabric.


----------



## Ohioactor1 (May 9, 2008)

I am not going to say... they stretch curtains. What I am going to say is that if you don't want them....I DO. I do a lot of crocheting and they would be perfect to stretch my table cloths after washing. I have tried to find curtain stretchers but to no avail. If you want to sell, let me know.
Jack


----------

